# '04 2.5s



## Quickywd01 (Nov 17, 2004)

Hi, I am interested in buying a new car and I would like to buy a spec v but it's not in the budget. So I'm looking at getting a 2.5s. I was looking at the 2004 model and then went to see if there were going to be any changes for 2005. But I can't find a '05 2.5s. Is Nissan dropping the 2.5s and if so why? If I get lucky, I mean very lucky, then I might be able to get a se-r, but I'm 99% sure I'm going to be getting a 2.5s. Any comments or suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## Nissusan (Oct 11, 2003)

I think they dropped the 2.5s Sentra from the '05 lineup. The '05 sentra brochures are not available yet though. I recently bought a 1.8s, cause i was really on a budget, and i don't see a difference other than trim/color, and the fact that they have a special edition. The '04 2.5s are hard to find. See if you can get a good deal on a 04 or even a 05 SE-R or SpecV. The 1.8 has impressed me, so imagine what a 2.5 would do


----------



## Quickywd01 (Nov 17, 2004)

I was going to get a 04 2.5s manual, but then found out that they only come in auto. Then I found out that its the same one as in the se-r, so that cheered me up a but. I have no problem with the 1.8 but the 2.5 would be very nice. I think I'm going to the dealership this week or the next. Is there anything I should look out for? And thanks for the replys.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Quickywd01 said:


> I was going to get a 04 2.5s manual, but then found out that they only come in auto. Then I found out that its the same one as in the se-r, so that cheered me up a but. I have no problem with the 1.8 but the 2.5 would be very nice. I think I'm going to the dealership this week or the next. Is there anything I should look out for? And thanks for the replys.


Look for a used 2003 SE-R 5 speed. If you can find one that wasn't abused, you can get them for 8-10 grand.


----------



## Quickywd01 (Nov 17, 2004)

I would but I'm not paying for the car. I don't really know what I'm going to be getting but I hope it's the 2.5s so that I don't have to get something from a different dealership.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A used SE-R 5 speed would be less than a 2.5s and much more rewarding. The B15 SE-R does not suffer from almost any of the problems that the Spec V does. As a start, it is a different tranny, the ECU is tuned differently (meaning the car does not have a problem with knock and the knock sensor) and it seems that the recall problems did not happen as much on the SE-R (possibly because of the 10 less horsepower...I never had the problem and quite a few guys I know with SE-Rs did not either, where as a lot of Spec guys have).


----------



## Quickywd01 (Nov 17, 2004)

I went to the dealer and they had a 2002 se-r with 24,500 miles, automatic and it was for 13,300. I noticed that the hood was sitting about 1/4 of a inch lower towards the light on the left and on the right it was about 1/4 of a inch higher. It could have been a missalined hood but when I came back from the test-drive I noticed that the right head light was fogged up, so I know it was hit somewhere in the front. You wouldn't be able to notice it unless you were buying a car and was looking for it. How much should this car cost?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

they had problems because the beat the hell out of their cars without taking proper care of them. You could only hope for as little problems as most of those idiots have


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Quickywd01 said:


> I went to the dealer and they had a 2002 se-r with 24,500 miles, automatic and it was for 13,300. I noticed that the hood was sitting about 1/4 of a inch lower towards the light on the left and on the right it was about 1/4 of a inch higher. It could have been a missalined hood but when I came back from the test-drive I noticed that the right head light was fogged up, so I know it was hit somewhere in the front. You wouldn't be able to notice it unless you were buying a car and was looking for it. How much should this car cost?


I got my SE-R 13,900 brand spankin new. That price is inflated to high hell.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

brand new se-r for under 14 where when and how i want one so i can resell the fucker


----------



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

i got my 04 spec v for 16,250 with only 14 miles on it...brembo package, Fully loaded...


----------



## RamRam (Jul 8, 2004)

Quickywd01 said:


> I was going to get a 04 2.5s manual, but then found out that they only come in auto. Then I found out that its the same one as in the se-r, so that cheered me up a but. I have no problem with the 1.8 but the 2.5 would be very nice. I think I'm going to the dealership this week or the next. Is there anything I should look out for? And thanks for the replys.



I have a 04' 2.5 S. I love the car, just wish it has a bit more style to it (like the lancer ralliart). My car looks beautifull black, nice ABS, I mean everything is top-of-the-line...no complains at all...except I wish it was a bit more sportier...but besides that it's first class....wanna buy??


----------

